# New Kid on the Block



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Picked up a new baby this morning. What a whopper! Weighs in at 308 grams.
Still squeals, has the yellow fuzz but also has the silver grizzlies around beak and throat where new feathers are coming in. He also still has his "milk tooth".

Pretty cute - black with white feathers on both wings. Very calm, seems well taken care of, nothing broken and appears well. Named him Otis just because we couldn't think of anything else. He makes the 299th pigeon we've rescued.

I don't think he will even need our usual "bullet" measures of bactrim, nystatin and worming. Pooped really great several times from his parents feeding him but I guess he was seeking adventure and fell off the bridge.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like a real little beauty, Maggie! I, too, have a new youngster .. mostly feathered but still a few little fuzzy yellow feather sprouts on the neck and head.

A lady called on Saturday about a pigeon lying on the sidewalk in a strip mall in Yorba Linda. Sad that she coudn't be troubled to pick the bird up and keep it safe until the bird could be gotten to me .. she had a family committment and just couldn't possibly do anything more than call about the bird. Poor little thing was out in the rain for hours until my friend, Anita, was able to go and get it. 

I think this one will be OK but may have paratyphoid .. wing joints seem swollen. It's not completely self feeding yet either, so definitely a new baby to care for here.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*congratulations*

On the new babies. Good find. Best of blessing on parenting them.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maggie, that is wonderfull!

Lucky you, a healthy fat baby! I wish you all the luck in the world, even tho I know you won't need it!

Terry!
Good thing that lady got ahold of you! I would never be to busy to help anything, but not all are like that! Thank God! I hope your baby does good and I know it will be in your care!

Denise


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Maggie,

Well found!

He sounds like my Samson...I think Sammy fell from the nest because he and his sibling had grown too big for the space available. It is so comforting when you find a squeaker that has been so well looked after by his parents!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks all - Otis is a real dollbaby. We did not have to treat the little rascal for anything. He is wild as all get out - one of those that will probably never be very tame but he is so cute. He is still squealing which I just love to hear. We will probably have to keep him inside the house over winter because the nighttime temps are just too cold on him. He goes into the aviary every day though from about 11:30 until about 4:30 and when he comes in he is so tired he just eats and goes fast asleep for at least an hour. We only had to feed him formula about 3 days - started eating on his own really fast and has maintained his weight well. He is beside Mr. Humphries in the kitchen and will get against the wire and squeal at Mr. H who will in turn growl at him. 

I sat in the aviary an hour or so with them all this afternoon and he does great. The older birds don't bother he or Mr. H. I had the best time with them all - many in my lap until I made the mistake of forgetting I had slid further under a perch and, yep, right on the top of my head. Had to come in and wash my hair.  

I'm going to post pictures soon of Otis and Mr. H. Just got the digital camera I've wanted but still learning how to use it.

Luv, Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

Well, congratulations on your doll babies. I'm sure it is a sheer joy to have one that is a healthy bundle. 

Terry, I know yours will do well in your hands.

Gee, I feel left out..mmm, gonna go kiss Skye.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Picked up a new baby this morning. What a whopper! Weighs in at 308 grams.
> 
> 
> Maggie



Whoa, that is one big baby. 
Keep us updated on how much he will weight as an adult.


Terry, I am so glad baby is in your hands, poor thing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mmmm, Lady Tarheel,*

do you think Otis will give ELLE a run for her money?  Well, probably not, but CONGRATS on your new one!!! Moral of the story, never sit under a pigeon...LOL 

Terri, I hope your little one does well...

I LOVE updates and will forward to BOTH!


----------

